# Yard Renovation - Overseed Common Bermuda with improved seeded variety



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

My neighbor is wanting to renovated his lawn... He has either Sahara or Blackjack common bermuda which is rather thin lawn. It looks good but he is wanting to up his game...I suggested Pricess 77 or Riviera. Has anyone just oversewed common bermuda with a hybrid type seed and how was your success? Anyone have a lawn Journal using this process with pictures, tips and tricks?


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

I wouldnt want to go down that path for obvious reasons. I'm sure the hybrid would take over eventually but that mix would piss me off


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Either kill off all the common or learn to love it.


----------



## BadDad (Mar 13, 2019)

Movingshrub said:


> Either kill off all the common or learn to love it.


Agree. I nuked (I mean nuked with multiple modes of action thanks to grass factor) 10x5 area of common Bermuda out of my hybrid lawn... the common came back stronger and with a higher percentage of common to hybrid this year in that area.

Goodluck man.


----------



## Mondeh6 (Jul 4, 2018)

I am looking to do just that soon as it stops raining. Read somewhere that the dominant cultivar would make the weaker stronger. I believe the ratio was about 20% common (Sahara) to 80% Riviera. When I was really new to all this I purchase a 50lbs Sahara bag and still have plenty left.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Only thing I was thinking is he is buying one of my Toro 3100D triplex mowers and start mowing at .500 to 1.00" - In my head if he's got a good stand of new hybrid seeded grass and kept it mowed low... it would eventually take over the common at low mowing heights.

Ill see what he has in mind as far as a full renovation...


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

MrMeaner said:


> My neighbor is wanting to renovated his lawn... He has either Sahara or Blackjack common bermuda which is rather thin lawn. It looks good but he is wanting to up his game...I suggested Pricess 77 or Riviera. Has anyone just oversewed common bermuda with a hybrid type seed and how was your success? Anyone have a lawn Journal using this process with pictures, tips and tricks?


I'm not aware of anyone on here that has overseeded hybrid into common. There are some that have common in the back and hybrid in the front or vise versa. Most of them say that the two don't look good side by side. Aside from mowing low there isn't much you can do to strengthen the hybrid without strengthening the common. If you (he) puts down seed, watering and fertilizer will be a must to get germination. Watering, fertilizer, (and later) dethatching, or aerating will all help the common too. Plus the common has a head start on the hybrid.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> MrMeaner said:
> 
> 
> > My neighbor is wanting to renovated his lawn... He has either Sahara or Blackjack common bermuda which is rather thin lawn. It looks good but he is wanting to up his game...I suggested Pricess 77 or Riviera. Has anyone just oversewed common bermuda with a hybrid type seed and how was your success? Anyone have a lawn Journal using this process with pictures, tips and tricks?
> ...


This thought is going around a lot this year. 
I agree with everything @TN Hawkeye said
Don't do it without a kill off

1) it won't look right. If he is trying to steep up his lawn game and get a triplex don't let him overseed. 
The colors WILL NOT MATCH!!! If it works at all it will be patchy like a dog with the mange. 
2) it will take several seasons to try and get the higher quality seeds to take over and it's usually done at HOC below 1/2 inch. Common Bermuda can live happy above 0.5
Get him to kill and sprig


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Tellycoleman said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > MrMeaner said:
> ...


I'll get the $50 in the mail that I promised you if you'd agree with me once. Never thought you'd take me up on it.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

I have a mix of 419 and I'm pretty sure Sahara(bag of seed bought from Lowes 6 years ago) in my back yard, I am maintaining .75" this year and it all does will. As for color I don't see any significant difference, at least not to the point of I hate it. Biggest thing I notice, and slightly somewhat bugs me, is texture difference when walking barefoot. I can absolutely tell when I am on my 419 vs the other stuff. Oh and seed heads, the other stuff is currently shooting seed heads like crazy.

Having said all that, rather than spend money on seed, my humble advice would be to use that money and effort in soil improvement and good fert schedule. I'd be willing to bet with using the reel and using proper bermuda care practices that lawn will look good and fill in quite nicely. Again, this is my very humble opinion.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

lol lol lol
ill take the $50 in Jolly Ranchers and gummy bears.
I aggree with you all the time @TN Hawkeye


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Tellycoleman said:


> lol lol lol
> ill take the $50 in Jolly Ranchers and gummy bears.
> I aggree with you all the time @TN Hawkeye


If you ever make it to East Tn it'll be $50 worth of some mountain stuff that'll put hair on your feet. Gummy bears and jolly ranchers just make you buy bigger socks.


----------

